
Show HN: New and Easy way to discover beautiful Places to travel - iamgordx
https://wanderhunt.com/
======
iamgordx
Know the places where your friends have been to and are planning to travel.
You can discover beautiful places easily with auto suggested nearby
accommodations of that place. Hassle Free way in planning your next trip.
Please let me know what you guys think of this.

~~~
toni
It's unfortunate that your submission didn't get any attention. You can
iterate on the project and post it again to HN. Hopefully it gets more
attention next time. Read on about when is the best time to post to HN.

As for the website itself, I think it's pretty nice, well done! Suggestion:
use HTML5 geolocation API to suggest interesting places around the visitor.

~~~
iamgordx
Hi Toni. Thank you so much for your suggestion :) i will work on that along
with more features i want to add to the site. I hope more people will be
attracted in the next iteration and I will post it here again in HN :)

